# Tyre dressings



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm after a tyre dressing, but I'm after one that is available in a 5L bottle as I go through enough of it doing a few cars every weekend regularly.

I've used these which I'll say in order I prefer for the finish to see what you guys know of that will give similar.

Swissvax penu 
gtechniq T2
Meguiars endurance high gloss tyre shine
Meguiars hot shine tyre dressing

Thanks

Crackers


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Crackers said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm after a tyre dressing, but I'm after one that is available in a 5L bottle as I go through enough of it doing a few cars every weekend regularly.
> 
> ...


I still use this, it last for ages and you need very little on the tyre...durability is decent too.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart Highstyle. 

If applied to a well cleaned tyre it can last a good while. If you want it really glossy do a second coat. Bonus is that it dresses plastics as well :thumb:.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Walesy. said:


> I still use this, it last for ages and you need very little on the tyre...durability is decent too.


Same for me it's a durable tyre dressing and really good value


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

IanG said:


> Same for me it's a durable tyre dressing and really good value


Do you guys apply it with an applicator,brush or spray bottle?

Never heard of this before but will get a bottle on your recommendation.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Juke_Fan said:


> Autosmart Highstyle.
> 
> If applied to a well cleaned tyre it can last a good while. If you want it really glossy do a second coat. Bonus is that it dresses plastics as well :thumb:.


I've seen recommendations for Highstyle before, but I've never had any joy with it. Applied to 4 clean tyres and then within half an hour its like its completely evaporated and the tyres look as if no dressing applied :speechles


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Crackers said:


> Do you guys apply it with an applicator,brush or spray bottle?
> 
> Never heard of this before but will get a bottle on your recommendation.
> 
> ...


I use a cut up sponge to apply

I'm just south of the Tyne if you would like to try before you buy?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

IanG said:


> I use a cut up sponge to apply
> 
> I'm just south of the Tyne if you would like to try before you buy?


Thanks for the offer Ian that's very kind of you.

I'll order a bottle and see how I get on, will always get used on family cars that dont usually get much love.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

No problem just 5L is a lot to buy if you don't like it but I think you'll be impressed


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> I've seen recommendations for Highstyle before, but I've never had any joy with it. Applied to 4 clean tyres and then within half an hour its like its completely evaporated and the tyres look as if no dressing applied :speechles


Very odd that, Highstyle has been the only dressing other than Megs that would give a good finish on my Juke's Continentals.

Found it just as good on my new Micra, this was applied after I just had the car, 1 coat applied on cleaned tyres gave me 500 miles approx of early summer driving before I needed to reapply.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Buy a litre of CarPro Perl and dilute as you need.

Very versatile product... I have used almost every tyre dressing and this continues to be my favourite, drys quick (no sling), deep dark gloss but not too blingy unless you apply neat and layer it. Durability is good too.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> Buy a litre of CarPro Perl and dilute as you need.
> 
> Very versatile product... I have used almost every tyre dressing and this continues to be my favourite, drys quick (no sling), deep dark gloss but not too blingy unless you apply neat and layer it. Durability is good too.


Yep, PERL is excellent but the largest size is 4 litres and not a gallon. Not so cheap either but its worth it IMO.:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Yep, PERL is excellent but the largest size is 4 litres and not a gallon. Not so cheap either but its worth it IMO.:thumb:


Can be diluted too! I only use it neat when I've given the tyres a proper clean and I want a completely fresh coat. If you're doing it week in week out no issues layering and adding a diluted coat on top.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

For me Espuma RD50 if they still produce it or RD25. I prefer RD25..


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> I've seen recommendations for Highstyle before, but I've never had any joy with it. Applied to 4 clean tyres and then within half an hour its like its completely evaporated and the tyres look as if no dressing applied :speechles


I use one of these









Cut the rough bit off, fill it with Espuma, and apply it in thin layers.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Walesy. said:


> I use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your onto something there. Great idea and would be ace if someone produced one specifically for tyre dressings. Nothing worse than getting it all over your hands (yes I do wear gloves but still seem to get covered).:thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

RS3 said:


> I think your onto something there. Great idea and would be ace if someone produced one specifically for tyre dressings. Nothing worse than getting it all over your hands (yes I do wear gloves but still seem to get covered).:thumb:


The thing is...if someone were to produce it mate, it would be silly money.

My solution is 65p from Home bargains and replacement sponges are around the same, for 2. Cheap and effective bud


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Walesy. said:


> The thing is...if someone were to produce it mate, it would be silly money.
> 
> My solution is 65p from Home bargains and replacement sponges are around the same, for 2. Cheap and effective bud


But you know what us lot are like. Put a detailing brand on it and some fancy packaging with a small bottle of shine juice and they'd get £15 for it.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

RS3 said:


> But you know what us lot are like. Put a detailing brand on it and some fancy packaging with a small bottle of shine juice and they'd get £15 for it.


Aye I know, surprised at a Yorkshire-man saying this to a Scotsman tbh!

My wife is from Halifax and her family still there, and them lot are tighter than us :lol:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

After using Tuf Shine, I'll never use a tire dressing again. I now clean my tires with a waterless wash.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Walesy. said:


> Aye I know, surprised at a Yorkshire-man saying this to a Scotsman tbh!
> 
> My wife is from Halifax and her family still there, and them lot are tighter than us :lol:


As I keep telling all my employees, the words Yorkshire and Man should not be used in the same sentence let alone the same word.. I usually get called a soft southern shandy drinking gay person in return:lol:
Iv'e lived in and around Halifax for 21 fantastic years but i'm from London originally and yes, iv'e caught the tight **** bug big style. I'd defo be down to Home Bargains with a stanley cutting the rough bit off rather than pay £15 but I know a lot of people who would pay that. Reminds me of those £20 buccanisers. Stupid piece of plastic costing pennies to make but people buy em'. Im hopefully getting those clear buckets with caddies from Clean Your Car this week for my Birthday cause there's no way i'd pay £105 for a pair.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

RS3 said:


> As I keep telling all my employees, the words Yorkshire and Man should not be used in the same sentence let alone the same word.. I usually get called a soft southern shandy drinking gay person in return:lol:
> Iv'e lived in and around Halifax for 21 fantastic years but i'm from London originally and yes, iv'e caught the tight **** bug big style. I'd defo be down to Home Bargains with a stanley cutting the rough bit off rather than pay £15 but I know a lot of people who would pay that. Reminds me of those £20 buccanisers. Stupid piece of plastic costing pennies to make but people buy em'. Im hopefully getting those clear buckets with caddies from Clean Your Car this week for my Birthday cause there's no way i'd pay £105 for a pair.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Well, we had an appartment just off the city centre, we used to head down for a beer or 2 at night. I was in the weatherspoons (the rough one on the corner) and I got asked...Are you from Scotand? FFS. I told him no, Denmark but I have a twang
We sold it on as it was a waste of money for a couple of nights every few months, so mostly in Northowram now.

Well, I am getting slightly tighter as I get older, even she noticed it LOL. But yeah, its a cheap and cheerful wee trick bud...saves you some cash..more for beer...or shandy in your case :lol::lol:

I seen those buckets and I want them...do I need them, No! But I do want them.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

How long do the "patented" tyre dressing applicators last?

Great idea - currently use a paint brush but will have to try this out.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Juke_Fan said:


> How long do the "patented" tyre dressing applicators last?
> 
> Great idea - currently use a paint brush but will have to try this out.


Ive been using it for months now...just cut the rough sponge off to leave the soft side exposed. The replacements are freely available from Home bargains


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have some Autosmart Highstyle at the moment but won't be buying it again. Autosmart Smart Shine is much better for gloss on tyres in my opinion. I will probably go back to either Concept Chemicals Contour or Trafalgar Super Rubber Dressing for my 5 litre bulk tyre dressing.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RS3 said:


> As I keep telling all my employees, the words Yorkshire and Man should not be used in the same sentence let alone the same word.. I usually get called a soft southern shandy drinking gay person in return:lol:
> Iv'e lived in and around Halifax for 21 fantastic years but i'm from London originally and yes, iv'e caught the tight **** bug big style. I'd defo be down to Home Bargains with a stanley cutting the rough bit off rather than pay £15 but I know a lot of people who would pay that. Reminds me of those £20 buccanisers. Stupid piece of plastic costing pennies to make but people buy em'. Im hopefully getting those clear buckets with caddies from Clean Your Car this week for my Birthday cause there's no way i'd pay £105 for a pair.


Re: buccanisers, you want to see my 50p alternative if you're disgusted at the price like I am

https://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416889


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Rian said:


> Re: buccanisers, you want to see my 50p alternative if you're disgusted at the price like I am
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416889


:lol::lol::lol:I use these aswell!


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Walesy. said:


> I still use this, it last for ages and you need very little on the tyre...durability is decent too.


Is there any way of getting a smaller bottle of this? Having never tried it, 2.5L from their website or 5L elsewhere is too much for me. 
I've tried contacting Espuma direct but their contact form doesn't work


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Worth having a look at this (and the rest of the range!) Dilutable so you can get your desired finish too. And smells great, well if you like bananas at least!

https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/product-page/decked-out-gallon


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

My best tyre dressing is Swissvax Pneu applied with their Swissvax brush,i always have a bottle of it that i use when i want to treat the tyres after a deep clean,i also highly rate Gyeon tyre which is always part of my collection,both quality products that last:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry did not read the first post about you requiring 5 litres of product.SJ.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Detailedonline do a 5 litre tyre dressing. I've used it a couple of times and found it very good. Can be layered as well, a little goes a long way with it























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I can vouch for the Detailed Online one too. It spreads very well indeed and has a nice finish. You can increase the gloss if need be by layering it. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

AD18 said:


> Is there any way of getting a smaller bottle of this? Having never tried it, 2.5L from their website or 5L elsewhere is too much for me.
> I've tried contacting Espuma direct but their contact form doesn't work


Only if Espuma or someone on here are willing to do you a sample bottle, but no point in getting an RD50 sample unless they have restarted production of RD50 as last time I ordered from them they had revised it due to costs and named it RD25.

I also use their Glass Cleaner, Dasheen, Snow Foam, Shampoo & Tar/Glue Remover, all great products IMO.

Whenever I've emailed ([email protected]) they have replied normally the same day..


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

G.P said:


> Only if Espuma or someone on here are willing to do you a sample bottle, but no point in getting an RD50 sample unless they have restarted production of RD50 as last time I ordered from them they had revised it due to costs and named it RD25.
> 
> I also use their Glass Cleaner, Dasheen, Snow Foam, Shampoo & Tar/Glue Remover, all great products IMO.
> 
> Whenever I've emailed ([email protected]) they have replied normally the same day..


I'll give that email a try, thanks. Yes, noticed on their site it says RD25 but also has RD50 in the description! A mistake I'm sure.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Just to let you guys and gals know.

I went with the carpro perl,

Why have I waited so long to try this. 2 coats on prepared tyres and the finish is just perfect.

Thanks everyone for the recommendations.

Cheers 

Crackers


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Have you driven the car in the rain yet ....it used to wash off in no time??


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> Have you driven the car in the rain yet ....it used to wash off in no time??


*THIS!* If diluted,i found out that perl does not last too long unless you are using it neat and it is not on the same level as Gyeon tyre/Swissvax Pneu etc...when it comes to wet weather driving.SJ.


----------



## Zarakoff (Apr 2, 2019)

I’ve used autoglym tyre dressing . 5ltr around £35 I use it on 3 cars every week lasted me over 12 months spray on gloss spray and wipe for Matt last a while and looks great


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> Have you driven the car in the rain yet ....it used to wash off in no time??


Nope never driven in the rain, put 2 coats on one after another neat so hopefully it lasts.

I will admit pneu is class but the cost will put most people off, especially when doing a few cars weekly it doesn't last long.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

There are a few tricks to prolonging the life of Perl.

Heat / multiple layers / applying neat. Super super product.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

A couple of later discoveries - anyone have any experience of:

Koch Chemie NanoMagic Plastic care or Angelwax's Enigma Elixir

I've jut put these on a set of Dunlops and Nokians respectively, really looking to see what the durability is.
previously I've found the best lasting to be Gtechniq T1 and Gyeon's Tire, but the dunlop's didn't particularly take them well, they have taken the Koch chemie well - a bit of mileage and weather will tell. And sorry no pictures.


----------

